# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Thỏa thích cắm trại và câu cá ở hồ Suối Vàng - Du lịch Đà Lạt

## hangnt

*Hồ Suối Vàng như một sơn nữ duyên dáng nép mình dười rừng thông, mặt trời chiếu vào khiến người nàng như được dát một lớp vàng rực rỡ.*

Hồ Suối Vàng gồm hai hồ là Dankia ở trên và Ankroet ở dưới, được tạo bởi hai đập cùng tên Ankroet chắn dòng sông Đa Dung phát nguyên từ núi Langbian. Cạnh đó là một thác nước trắng xóa cũng mang tên Ankroet tuyệt đẹp.

Hồ cách Phân viện Sinh học khoảng 10km. Con đường dốc dẫn vào hồ rợp bóng mát của những đồi thông và vắng đến nỗi có nhóm du khách dừng xe, rủ nhau nằm lăn xuống đường, tạo dáng bông hoa để lưu lại khoảng khắc đẹp. Cũng cung đường đó, du khách sẽ trầm trồ ngạc nhiên với những ruộng bậc thang rau xanh rất Đà Lạt.



Hồ Suối Vàng nhìn từ đỉnh Langbian.



Những ruộng bậc thang rau xanh rất Đà Lạt.
Đập tràn suối Vàng với dòng nước đổ xuống từ độ cao hàng chục mét, chảy luồn theo những tảng đá to, nhỏ tạo nên từng cuộn bọt trắng xóa. Nước trong vắt tưởng chừng nhìn thấu những hòn sỏi nhỏ trong lòng suối là điểm dừng chân đầu tiên của du khách khi đến hồ Suối Vàng. Có người thích thú lội chân trần xuống suối, có nguời lại chọn góc nhìn từ trên cao của tháp điều khiển xả nước, phóng tầm mắt bao quát cả hồ.

Rời đập tràn, du khách tiếp tục vi vu trên con đường đẹp như tranh vẽ với một bên là hàng thông cao vút, một bên là hồ nước trong veo thêm khoảng 4km. Hồ Suối Vàng hiện ra như một câu chuyện thần tiên với mặt hồ phẳng lặng, trải dài, ánh mặt trời chiếu xuống khiến mặt hồ như được một lớp vàng, lớp bạc. Du khách có cảm giác hồ như một nàng sơn nữ với làn da sáng đến mức dù đã cố nép mình dưới hàng thông, ánh nắng vẫn tìm thấy nàng, soi sáng nàng, khiến nàng trở nên rực rỡ. Đỉnh núi Langbian, xanh ngắt, trầm mặc xa xa càng khiến hồ mang nét đẹp mê hồn và bí ẩn.

Người đến đây để trút hết mọi lo lắng của đời sống, trải bạt ngồi dưới gốc thông già, nghe tiếng gió vi vu, nghe thông hát, nghe âm vang đâu đó tiếng nước thì thầm. Những người đi câu thử tay nghề, buông cần trong cái gió dịu, trong không khí trong lành của miền cao nguyên. Người hậu cần tất bật gom vài cành thông nhóm bếp.

Khi than đã nổ tí tách, cả nhóm xúm lại, lôi từ trong túi thức ăn đã chuẩn bị từ sáng, hoặc vài con tôm con cá vừa câu được đặt lên bếp nướng. Nhấm nháp thức ăn trong cái se lạnh của cao nguyên, trong hớp rượu cần ấm áp, trong mênh mông đất trời, mọi ưu phiền, mệt nhọc như tan biến.

Một lời khuyên nhỏ cho du khách là nơi đây khá rộng, thích hợp cho việc cắm trại, picnic của cả nhóm. Tại đây chỉ có một quán phục vụ tất cả các nhu yếu phẩm nên mức giá cực cao, tốt nhất là nên chuẩn bị, thức ăn, nước uống mang theo.



Đỉnh núi Langbian nhìn từ hồ.



Mặt hồ được dát một lớp bạc óng ánh.








(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## jhonnyboy

Nhìn đồi núi đúng kiểu Đà Lạt
Đà Lạt mộng mơ  :Wink: )

----------


## Mituot

Nhìn như thảo nguyên ý
Hồ nhìn óng ánh đẹp quá

----------


## namnguyen

Ở Đà Lạt đi đâu cũng thấy những đồi Thông...

----------


## dungntn

Đà Lạt mộng mơ, nhìn cảnh cứ thấy bùn bùn sao ý

----------


## quanghuy00

Cảnh nhìn từ Liangbiang đẹp thiệt đó

----------


## dung89

mình thích những ruộng rau bậc thang

----------

